# Tecumseh or Briggs?



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

I’m asking this because I own both engine brands and I seem to have great luck with Tecumseh engine in cold weather. Briggs makes great vertical shaft engines, I’ve never owned a horizontal shaft Briggs. I have 5 Tecumseh horizontal shafts and they start first pull every time even below freezing. I’ve never had a vertical shaft Tecumseh engine. I personally like Briggs for lawnmowers and Tecumseh for snowblowers. What do you guys think?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

All my blowers have had Tecumseh engines on them. Have had a lawnmower also with a Tecumseh. Now I also have a wood chipped with a 10 HP B&S on it and it works fine also. I wouldn't be afraid to use a B&S on a blower if I had an extra one and it fit.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I've had both and never had any problem with either of them of them but my personal choice would be the Tecumseh. :thumbsup:

Claude.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I ONLY Run BRIGGS up here in the Frozen Tundra. The other one always proved itself to nothing but a GUTLESS WONDER!!!!!!!!!!!!! And That is all The MORE I AM SAYING ON THIS 1. :smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd go for the one that fit the best and had the most power. :devil:

.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I own 3 push mowers with Briggs (all 1990's Quantum engines), and they are the most finicky engines I own. The gas MUST be fresh (no older than a month and even that is pushing it), and even then they are tough starters.

I also own a couple 70's era Lawn Boys with Tecumseh's...and those quite frankly are turds. I keep them at my cabin knowing full well I'll bottom out on some rock and they die a quick death. But I detest those engines - those mowers are "sacrificial lambs".

Those being said...

I now own 3 early 1970's Tecumseh engines (and one 80's era Snow King) for my fleet of aged Ariens, and each one of them are 1 pull engines. Even old gas...no problems whatsoever. Granted, I never get a single snowstorm above say 9 inches and my H70/24 inch no impeller modded Ariens struggled with last night's 8 inches of wet cement - but it never came close to dying and handled it all up to a rough 18 inches of drifted/already thrown once slop.

I love those old Tecumseh's. I'll run 'em until they blow up.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I've only owned one machine - my 1999 10/28 MTD with a Tecumseh engine. Still running strong. A beauty of a beast.


----------



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

I feel like the carbs on the tecumsehs can sit for a while and still manage to fire the engine even when dirty but Briggs carbs are very vulnerable to gas deposits and dirt. Anyone with me on this?


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Briggs carbs are generally crazy reliable. I've brought some back that I really probably shouldn't have. They seem to do everything through 1 jet which allows for it. The only Briggs carb that I worked with and were notorious were the old Flo-Jets from L-Heads. 


Tecumseh carburetors were hit/miss. Ditto for Honda. Once the low idles circuits get plugged or the metering needle inside the body got stuck it was generally game over.


----------

